

Indian Newspapers Balk at Mom’s Ad Seeking Groom for Gay Son - giis
http://www.wsj.com/articles/indian-newspapers-balk-at-moms-ad-seeking-groom-for-gay-son-1432351828

======
ColinWright
Link that doesn't require registration:

[http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2015/05/20/indian-
newspap...](http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2015/05/20/indian-newspapers-
stop-mom-placing-ad-to-seek-groom-for-gay-son/)

